# Swap, 2006 Marin Attack Trail for Road bike



## markcoombe (13 Aug 2008)

I'd like to swap my Marin Attack Trail (Medium size) which is in excellent condition and only 500 miles riding on off-road, it hasn't been used for over a year. As I've been road riding on my hard tail I think it's time that I got a road bike and got rid of my Marin. Anyone like to do a swap with me? I'd like to swap with someone who has a road bike of similar value to that of my Marin. I am based in Devon and am prepared to travel or meet half way to do the swap. Mark.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (13 Aug 2008)

Can't see anyone buying a road bike who actually wants to do off-road type stuff... but you never know.

Good luck with your request.


----------



## yenrod (13 Aug 2008)

All the best.


----------



## bigdaddy (12 Nov 2008)

I have a 56cm GTZR2000 thats going to go on the bay before christmas - but i would consider a swap (although I am after a full-sus mtb). The GT has carbon forks and full Ultegra set (brakes, gears, hubs etc etc) - very good condition, only riden a dozen times.

Let me know if your interested

Andy


----------



## markcoombe (16 Nov 2008)

Bike gone, cheers!!


----------

